# Ford 2000 power steering



## Dward (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello this is my first post although I have been haunting the forum for a while searching for a remedy for my problem. I am hoping that one of you Ford gurus will take pity on me.

Two weeks ago we bought a "71" model 2000 locally because we were in the middle of haying and our tedding/raking tractor, a Massey 135. developed a serious PTO problem and was down for the count. We brought the 2000 home and everything was fine for about a week until I noticed PS fluid dripping from the fittings on the right PS cylinder (double cylinders, reservoir on the pump) so checked the fluid level and kept on working. On the next startup there was no steering , level was low in the res so topped off and restarted, tried to turn the wheels and fluid shot out the breather hole in the cap. Air entrained in the fluid was pressurizing the reservoir. I then finished what had to be done and pulled into the shop. I figured that as the right cylinder was retracting it was sucking air. I started researching on this forum and learned that the cyl fittings that were leaking were wrong ( brass ferrules instead of Oring fittings with inverted flare). Changed fittings and tubing on right side now no more leaks on the cylinders. Jacked up the front of the tractor and bled air by turning lock to lock. Just a little air and fluid out the breather hole so hopped on the tractor try it out. Power assist was almost nonexistent and after a few minutes fluid started shooting out the breather again. The only other thing I can think of is there appears to be some leakage on the steering column. Can anyone tell me where I could be drawing air into the system or is this a symptom of some other problem? I haven't tested the output pressure of the pump but am leaning toward this as a next step. I'm trying to be logical about this trouble shooting but so far I am scratching my head. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

DWard


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dward said:


> Hello this is my first post although I have been haunting the forum for a while searching for a remedy for my problem. I am hoping that one of you Ford gurus will take pity on me.
> 
> Two weeks ago we bought a "71" model 2000 locally because we were in the middle of haying and our tedding/raking tractor, a Massey 135. developed a serious PTO problem and was down for the count. We brought the 2000 home and everything was fine for about a week until I noticed PS fluid dripping from the fittings on the right PS cylinder (double cylinders, reservoir on the pump) so checked the fluid level and kept on working. On the next startup there was no steering , level was low in the res so topped off and restarted, tried to turn the wheels and fluid shot out the breather hole in the cap. Air entrained in the fluid was pressurizing the reservoir. I then finished what had to be done and pulled into the shop. I figured that as the right cylinder was retracting it was sucking air. I started researching on this forum and learned that the cyl fittings that were leaking were wrong ( brass ferrules instead of Oring fittings with inverted flare). Changed fittings and tubing on right side now no more leaks on the cylinders. Jacked up the front of the tractor and bled air by turning lock to lock. Just a little air and fluid out the breather hole so hopped on the tractor try it out. Power assist was almost nonexistent and after a few minutes fluid started shooting out the breather again. The only other thing I can think of is there appears to be some leakage on the steering column. Can anyone tell me where I could be drawing air into the system or is this a symptom of some other problem? I haven't tested the output pressure of the pump but am leaning toward this as a next step. I'm trying to be logical about this trouble shooting but so far I am scratching my head. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> DWard


Usually, if you are developing pressure in the reservoir it means you have a plugged up filter. Leakage at the top of the column indicates a bad upper seal.


----------



## Dward (Jul 2, 2019)

Thank you Ultra. The fluid flowing back into the reservoir is very aerated and foamy. Would a bad seal allow air to be sucked in or is it always under pressure?


----------

